# Mf135 oil



## Mf135cao (3 mo ago)

was going to change the oil on the Engine of my mf135, has Been standing outside for Many years, only used a little with a woodworking machine om the last 10 years. Think the oil was so grey? Is it possible the water has penetrated through the exhaust pipe over time? Or is it the too packning? Starts and rund fine. But very gray oil? And havet been used for 2 years. It was a bitt over maximum on the oil stick too.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Looks like you have water in the oil. You can get oil in through the muffler / exhaust. You should have a flapper on the exhaust or place an old can over the exhaust when you are done using it.
You can also get water in the oil through condensation. 
If you have noticed the oil level showing an over fill, something is getting into your oil. Maybe you should do an oil cahnge every fall, and if the oil looks bad, change the filter as well.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

That's why annual changes are recommended in low/no hour machines. Condensation does occur.


----------

